# Another tragic accident



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

10 killed, 5 injured in a horrific accident in Sharm el-Sheikh10 People were killed and wounded 5 others, the crash occurred this morning between a bus carrying workers in the tourism sector in Sharm el-Sheikh, and a car.

click here

translated from arabic the best I can


----------



## marimar (Feb 9, 2011)

From what I read, all dead and injured were Egyptian, mostly in their 20's and 30's. Sad day


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

Official translation



Ten people were killed and five injured Thursday when an East Delta Company bus hit a truck on the road between Sharm el-Sheikh and Tur Sinai.

Prosecutors are investigating the crash, which occurred 45 km from Sharm el-Sheikh. Fifteen ambulances responded to the scene to transport the dead and injured to Sharm el-Sheikh International Hospital.
Egypt has one of the world's highest traffic accident rates due to careless driving, and road and vehicle conditions, which leads to the death and injury of thousands every year.
Traffic accidents are the second highest cause of death in the country. According to a government report, an average of 18 people were killed per day in road accidents in 2009 alone.
Translated from Al-Masry Al-Youm


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

hhaddad said:


> Official translation
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sad things is they never learn from these accidents.


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

*I killed and 25 wounded in Hurghad road accident*

The city of Hurghada was witness to a terrible accident in the Mubarak 11area north of the city, the morning of Saturday, February 18, where there was a collision between tourist bus and several car as a result of excess speed.

The incident resulted in the deaths of two people and wounding 25 others, including five in serious condition, the public prosecutor has initiatiated investigations.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

hhaddad said:


> The city of Hurghada was witness to a terrible accident in the Mubarak 11area north of the city, the morning of Saturday, February 18, where there was a collision between tourist bus and several car as a result of excess speed.
> 
> The incident resulted in the deaths of two people and wounding 25 others, including five in serious condition, the public prosecutor has initiatiated investigations.


Same old story...just another day and yet another tragedy.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

hurghadapat said:


> Same old story...just another day and yet another tragedy.




and sadly the Same old story is how the authorities view it


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

and another one:

Three British tourists and an Egyptian tour guide were severely injured when a bus overturned on Saturday near Saint Catherine in South Sinai, according to a security official. *The crash was reportedy caused by bad weather*.

A security official said the three tourists were taken to Sharm el-Sheikh International Hospital. The four victims had suffered fractures and three were in a coma.
The prosecution has dispatched a team to the site of the crash and the British Embassy has been notified of the incident.

3 British tourists, Egyptian guide injured in South Sinai bus crash | Egypt Independent

bad weather? hmmm


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aykalam said:


> and another one:
> 
> Three British tourists and an Egyptian tour guide were severely injured when a bus overturned on Saturday near Saint Catherine in South Sinai, according to a security official. *The crash was reportedy caused by bad weather*.
> 
> ...



exactly.. bad weather doesn't cause accidents.. it's bad drivers and not driving to the weather conditions.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> exactly.. bad weather doesn't cause accidents.. it's bad drivers and not driving to the weather conditions.


and the bus *overturning* due to bad weather? did they have a tornado in that area today? what a load of old


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

This morning again, on the ring rd towards Tagamo (New Cairo) coming from the AUTOSTRAD turnoff from Maadi the people streaming across the ring rd at the petrol station near the Maadi shopping Mall. The near misses, the almost accidents, the complete lack of safety awareness, and the pile-up about 3 to 4 times a week on the other side (coming past the BARON Centre)involving between 10 to 15 cars/trucks/busses and a lot of fatal injuries. The lack of irresponsible governance is staggering...and it just carries on and on, even I am getting used to it...that is the shocking part.


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

*Seven dead in Cairo, Monufiya traffic accidents*

Six people were killed and eight others injured on Tuesday when a minibus collided with a truck on the Cairo-Alexandria desert road. Police investigators said the minibus hit the lorry which tried to evade a speed bump at the 36th kilometer.
Police forces moved to the scene of the accident, while seven ambulances transported the dead and injured victims to Sheikh Zayed Hospital in 6th of October City. The truck driver was arrested and referred to prosecution.
In Monufiya, one person died and twelve others were injured after a speeding car turned over on the Cairo-Alexandria rural road.
Car accidents are among the leading causes of death in Egypt. In January 2011, a report by Egypt’s upper house, the Shura Council, said traffic accidents cost Egypt 1-1.5 percent of its Gross Domestic Product (GDP) annually, equal to LE12-LE18 billion annually.
Translated from Al-Masry Al-Youm


Seven dead in Cairo, Monufiya traffic accidents | Egypt Independent


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2012)

its not the AK47's to be worried about its the (arie) ringroad that will kill you


----------

